# Twist and Zap eating baby food *UPDATE Of PICS*



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok so i bought some more baby food which they love so thought id share a moment 

Twist 









Zap


----------



## brass_gears (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Twist and Zap eating baby food*

I was actually wondering the other day if rats could consume baby food. They are adorable! What kind of baby food are they eating?


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Twist and Zap eating baby food*

they were eating Bebivita juicy pear pudding hehe they love it.... it was 3 for £1 at poundland ( a cheap store in the uk)


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Twist and Zap eating baby food*

Yep they love baby food and its good for them, as long as they are used to the moisture content. It contains enzymes which are easily digested :] Aim for mostly the vegetable varieties to stick with the healthy stuff. Read the labels and ingredients. Right now at Walmart you can get 10 jars of baby food for $4. I haven't tried it yet but I might pick some up next time I'm there.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Twist and Zap eating baby food*

What little dolls!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Twist and Zap eating baby food*

they are so adorable!


----------



## Blue (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Twist and Zap eating baby food*

I had a rat named Zap  He was a sweet little guy.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Twist and Zap eating baby food*

hehe i dunno why it just popped into my head and so i wanted to call him that and then twist well it goes well and since twist is rex hes furr and whiskers are all twisted so


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Twist and Zap eating baby food *UPDATE Of PICS of Twist**

Ok heres a couple of shots taken quickly


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hehe I love the last picture! Twist is too cute!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Twist has the longest tail ever xD Adorable.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah twist is a big boy and there only young


----------



## EdieBird (Apr 9, 2010)

Such adorable boys! Zap is so pretty, and Twist looks too sweet for words in that pic where he's cleaning your finger.


----------

